# Frog ID please



## Moriko (Jan 29, 2013)

Hello all. My fiance just came home and told me that he was offered a trade today. The frogs being offered to him are from Bogota, WC, and from what he says, he is 90% sure that it is the frog in the picture that I found online. I can't find any information on these frogs, any legalities, care sheets, etc.. and was hoping that someone here could help me out. 

Any information you could give would be great. If this frog isn't from the Bogata area, but you know of a similar one that it could be, please let me know.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

A morph of O histrionicus or O sylvaticus.

Very expensive.

s


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Illegal!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Unless you have the proper paperwork. And given that this is Colombia - it's not very likely you're going to get the paperwork.

s


frogparty said:


> Illegal!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moriko (Jan 29, 2013)

Scott said:


> A morph of O histrionicus or O sylvaticus.
> 
> Very expensive.
> 
> ...





frogparty said:


> Illegal!!!!!!!!!!


Hmm, I see. By that do you mean illegal to bring into the US or illegal to own in the US?

* Not sure how I typed in the quote..


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Without the paperwork - both.

s


Moriko said:


> Hmm, I see. By that do you mean illegal to bring into the US or illegal to own in the US?
> 
> * Not sure how I typed in the quote..


----------



## Moriko (Jan 29, 2013)

Scott said:


> Without the paperwork - both.
> 
> s


Well, I'm really going to doubt that there is any type of paperwork involved. He has a group of 4-5 that he brought into the country with him.. which wasn't exactly a legal move for himself.


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

Well, I see I'm late but you might be able to find it if you search El Pangan frog...


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

They sound like smuggled frogs.  

It's always exciting to see such frogs and to have the chance to own and possible breed such a beautiful thing. There are a lot of temptations but accepting smuggled frogs is illegal and dangerous to the hobby. 

Be careful.


Brad


----------



## Moriko (Jan 29, 2013)

Nope Mike, not late at all  I'm hoping to find out as much as possible about this frog. Mostly I'd like to know if there is perhaps another frog that would be similar to this one that is legal. I'm holding onto the hope that it is a legal, although rare, frog that is being offered. I would love to be able to take them in the trade. I was completely unaware that there were that strict of a legal issue with them.. although it is understandable. Basically, I would like to hear as many opinions as possible.. if people find the time to help with this subject.

I tried the search, but wasn't having much luck. I'm going to search a bit more though.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

if its wild caught in Colombia, its illegal. PLAIN AND SIMPLE
W/O paperwork means that they were brought illegally into this country, and are still illegal to own under the Lacey act, and maybe CITES


----------



## Moriko (Jan 29, 2013)

Dendrobati said:


> They sound like smuggled frogs.
> 
> It's always exciting to see such frogs and to have the chance to own and possible breed such a beautiful thing. There are a lot of temptations but accepting smuggled frogs is illegal and dangerous to the hobby.
> 
> ...


Exactly Brad. Having the opportunity is really amazing! Being told that they are not legal is really heartbreaking. I suppose I need to do more research into why some frogs are illegal to import to the US. I've seen so many topics about it, but never took the time to read them. I never had plans of having something like this happen. Temptations are there to say the least, but I wouldn't want to take any risk with legalities or the hobby.


----------



## Moriko (Jan 29, 2013)

frogparty said:


> if its wild caught in Colombia, its illegal. PLAIN AND SIMPLE
> W/O paperwork means that they were brought illegally into this country, and are still illegal to own under the Lacey act, and maybe CITES


Oh, I see. I wasn't grasping the connection there. I thought that it was the type of frog that made it illegal to own. I wasn't catching the fact that any WC Colombian frog is illegal. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## shrum (Dec 1, 2008)

Also what is the trade for? The reason I ask because if the trade is for something like Leucs or something close to that price range then maybe you are mistaken on the type of frogs being offered. I would assume if someone wanted to trade histo's they would be looking for something else that has a large value.


----------



## Moriko (Jan 29, 2013)

shrum said:


> Also what is the trade for? The reason I ask because if the trade is for something like Leucs or something close to that price range then maybe you are mistaken on the type of frogs being offered. I would assume if someone wanted to trade histo's they would be looking for something else that has a large value.


No, not at all. My fiance is in the restoration field of work. The guy (who he knows through his job) was having some water damage repaired. They started talking about frogs and the guy offered to trade us his group of frogs for a discounted service.


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

frogparty said:


> if its wild caught in Colombia, its illegal. PLAIN AND SIMPLE


There are legal frogs coming out of Colombia.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

wild caught? I think not


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

frogparty said:


> wild caught? I think not


There are.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

About us


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

The link seems to not be working, so here it goes:


> Tesoros de Colombia Sustainable Farm is a private company registered in Bogota and created by conservationists aimed to conserve native and endemic Colombian species through sustainable bio commerce, research and habitat protection.
> 
> Colombia has a strong interest in developing several branches of sustainable bio commerce and one of them is captive breeding for export of internationally traded wild species. We have created a unique facility that is designed and equipped to breed in captivity several species of Colombian butterflies and frogs with high standards of animal welfare. Our intention with this project is to offer legal captive bred animals to the international market.
> 
> ...


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

this link?
About us

sorry i just checked frogpartys link and it worked


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Dendrobati said:


> There are.


what LEGAL WC frogs are coming out of Colombia?


----------



## Moriko (Jan 29, 2013)

I apologize. I really didn't mean for any type of argument to come from this. Only that I was offered a group of frogs and needed some information on them. I'm still very new to this hobby, wanted to see if this was something that would be a good trade, and possible directions to a care sheet if it was something that would be legal. 

I now understand that this is not something that is accepted. Thank you for the responses.


*slowly backs away from the thread*


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

The bottom line is you really don't want to get involved in "illicit" frogs.

Leave it to the scummy people. 

s


Moriko said:


> No, not at all. My fiance is in the restoration field of work. The guy (who he knows through his job) was having some water damage repaired. They started talking about frogs and the guy offered to trade us his group of frogs for a discounted service.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

It is no issue - at least you were cautious enough to ask.

And with that - another exciting DB thread closes. 

s


Moriko said:


> I apologize. I really didn't mean for any type of argument to come from this. Only that I was offered a group of frogs and needed some information on them. I'm still very new to this hobby, wanted to see if this was something that would be a good trade, and possible directions to a care sheet if it was something that would be legal.
> 
> I now understand that this is not something that is accepted. Thank you for the responses.
> 
> ...


----------

